# My little baby boy just lifted his leg to pee!



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Charlie, you're a little darlin' !!!!! From the looks of all your snow, lifting a leg might have been a necessity !!! ROFL.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

i wouldn;t want my thing in that snow either. ROFL Sorry!! Good boy!!!!!!!


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

*go away winter!*

lol!! Yeah we have just a little bit of snow up here. :uhoh: 

I'm anxiously awaiting spring, but little Charles here LOVES to spend 30 minutes outside chilling in the snow. He wants to go out like 230 times a night(evening) just to go lie down in the snow. :doh: crazy puppy...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

They will help you get your exercise like that if you will get up for them. LOL


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I think Hooch is on to something...do northern dogs lift their legs earlier than southern dogs? Snow, no snow? Cold dobber or not cold dobber?


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> i wouldn;t want my thing in that snow either. ROFL Sorry!! Good boy!!!!!!!


I almost spit out my coffee over that one!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> I think Hooch is on to something...do northern dogs lift their legs earlier than southern dogs? Snow, no snow? Cold dobber or not cold dobber?


If I am on to something it must be something science discovered years ago and I am just now catching ion. LOL I don;t think it would make a difference. I would think seeing other dogs lift their legs to do it would be more likely than geography.


----------



## arsenic (Jan 16, 2007)

My Dog Bailey is over a year old now and still doesn't lift his leg to pee. I guess he's just a squatter


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Gosh, you have a real 'man' pup there!  Merlin, the wuss, didn't lift his leg until he was about 8 months old! LOL!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

awww what a big boy!! its so sad when they start to not be little babies anymore  although charlie is still a baby!

Sam has just now consistantly been lifting his leg.... he did it a few times before, but now that Dillon is out there peeing in our yard, Sam feels the need to pee right on top of it, leg lifted high! lol


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Jules is nearly 14 months old and still squats! But it's a very regal squat, shoulders high, head poised, legs stretched out gracefully, hehehehehe!


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

Coach was older than 10 weeks when he started lifting his leg, he was probably around 7-8 months old. 

He needs to learn NOT to pee into the wind :uhoh:


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Quinn still squats at 5 months - but would you want to squat in that snow? Lovely pic by the way


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bama is so funny he lifts his leg on all the walks but in our backyard he just squats. I dont blame him if he is at the level of snow in lifting his leg.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I had a dachsund when I was in high school. I used to feel sorry for him in winter, wading through the snow and dragging his...you know through all that.

As for northern dogs, my Scooter was almost 15 when I lost him and he never lifted his leg more than a half dozen times his whole life, no matter now deep the snow.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

arsenic said:


> My Dog Bailey is over a year old now and still doesn't lift his leg to pee. I guess he's just a squatter


Same here Rusty, don't lift his leg 


















 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

Coach only recently started peeing in public. He still won't poop in front of anyone except us.

Lucie on the other hand will squat and stare at traffic passing by, she doesn't care whether she's peeing or pooping. When a girl has to go, she has to go!

Red would always find a bush to go in when he was out in public. I mean he would literally hide inside a bush. Holden (girl) would poop as she was walking down the street.

I wonder why my boys have been more modest?


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Diesel won't pee or poop on the lead and he prefers to do it in the garden. I swear thar Willow likes to have as many people around as possible to watch her perform! She is an embarassing pup!

Diesel is 20 months now and has only lifted his leg once!


----------

